# Wondering about wood found on beaches



## atruong39 (Apr 30, 2010)

so i was just wondering if the pieces of wood found at a some beach can be brought home, boiled, washed and then put into a fish tank?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/pacificdriftwood/pageH.html this might help


----------

